# For them diesel fumes luvers



## utmtman (Jan 28, 2009)

Had a feller in Utah involved in a head on collision.  They tried to get him for DUI and he swore that he has never touched the stuff.  Well his blood test confirmed it, he was not DUI.  But he has always claimed it was the diesel fumes that made it loose his ability to drive.
DL? Did you read this?


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 29, 2009)

Re: For them diesel fumes luvers

My eyes are firmly closed.  :approve:


----------



## utmtman (Jan 29, 2009)

Re: For them diesel fumes luvers

LOL I just knew you would luv this one DL.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 29, 2009)

Re: For them diesel fumes luvers

Oh you naughty guys.  You are just so mean to me   :laugh:


----------



## rjf7g (Jan 29, 2009)

Re: For them diesel fumes luvers

DL -
In my family, we say it isn't a successful pick on unless it is accepted.  Simply reject the pick on and it will all go away.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Re: For them diesel fumes luvers

BECKY you got to be kidding, at least not on this forum :laugh:  :laugh: this is the way to beat the boredom of not being able to go camping. BTW it keep us in touch with each other and that is good :laugh:


----------



## utmtman (Jan 30, 2009)

Re: For them diesel fumes luvers

Unfortunately this is a true story and the man in the other vehicle died in this head on collision but it was interesting that he claimed diesel fumes overcame him.  They did an investigation and have not confirmed anything in that area yet.   They did run three different tests trying to prove it was alcohol or drugs and they all came back negative.
As for DL and diesel fumes he luvs the smell and has said so many times.  LOL


----------



## rjf7g (Jan 30, 2009)

Re: For them diesel fumes luvers



> H2H1 - 1/29/2009  10:24 PM
> 
> BECKY you got to be kidding, at least not on this forum :laugh:  :laugh: this is the way to beat the boredom of not being able to go camping. BTW it keep us in touch with each other and that is good :laugh:



Yeah, it doesn't really work in my family either.   :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 30, 2009)

Re: For them diesel fumes luvers

Now ya'll know why I have been telling you to watch out if you meet DL on the road :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 31, 2009)

Re: For them diesel fumes luvers

Hey Chelse, and all you naughty guys read Chelse's story about old Marines.   LOL.  Semper Fi !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    :laugh:  They have to be Dodge diesel fumes to smell good. :laugh:

 I guess if the fumes were really bad it could be a case of carbon monoxide poisoning. :dead:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 31, 2009)

Re: For them diesel fumes luvers

Oh No, I forgot DL is one of them ole Marines  .  We better quit kidding him :laugh:


----------

